# Weber Throttle Body



## 16v_Scirocco_Racer_01 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, just bought a Weber Big bore throttle body for my 16v Scirocco racecar. Just curious if anyone knew how much horsepower they added? and if they were good for racing?


----------



## 16v_Scirocco_Racer_01 (Nov 26, 2014)

also got the redline adapter with it


----------



## 16v_Scirocco_Racer_01 (Nov 26, 2014)

anyone that can help?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I had one way back in the day, I don't think it added any power, it just felt like it cause the throttle response felt quicker due to the actual opening of the throttle was sooner with the weber and not progressive like the stock one. I actually measured the area of both the weber and the larger of the progressive TB's, and the stock style had slightly more area. I never did any flow tests or dyno tests with either, but I certainly preferred the stock style, as it was much easier to control power to the front wheels which was very important when auto-xing.

I suppose changing the cam on the shaft could make the opening of the butterfly less quick and give a more progressive feel, but I like the feel of the secondary starting to open.

Use a piece of graph paper and trace out both sides of the adapter and then count the squares for both, if they are the same or close, how much gain can you expect. It's been so long ago, I don't remember what I did with that, I might have opened up the stock side of the adapter and the mani to make it less of a restriction.


----------



## 16v_Scirocco_Racer_01 (Nov 26, 2014)

thank you


----------



## sc3283 (Dec 23, 2014)

yup..ZERO HP on stock engine...was a gimmick


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

even progressive stock throttle bodies are limited by the air the cylinders can receive or draw

bigger valves (port) and more displacement would make a larger throttle butterfly more effective


----------

